# Noob, starting first cycle



## SonOfBelial (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm 36 years old, 5'11", 205 lbs. I've been training since I was a teenager, and I'm ready to get serious and start and injectible cycle.  

I will be posting a log of this cycle in the appropriate place, in order to get some help and guidance from you experienced lifters.  

Lifelong California resident, bachelors degree in English from the University of California.  Personal trainer by trade.  

Not really a fan of the new Star Wars.  

Please see my cycle log post, if you can be of help.

thanks.


----------



## brazey (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome.....


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

First cycle at 36? Damn you are patient


----------

